# Help A Brother Out -



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I've been making shark leaders for a couple of years now. I generally use wire leaders. I've had mixed success. A couple of 4 1/2 footers and plenty of bull reds. However, after reading through some of the posts I'm starting to think I may try go with just a shock leader. (Over the last 2 years my pick up rate has been nil.) 

Here's what I don't get when using a shock leader ... or weed eater line. What is to prevent a shark from cutting through it with his teeth? When a shark takes the bait in his mouth won't he just cut through the line?

What's your thoughts? Stay with the wire, or try the shock leaders?

Have a beach house rented at SLP next weekend, so I'll be building the leaders this weekend. Any of you folks see a gold xTerra with a wild florescent home made rod rack on the back ... drop by and say hello.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I am no expert, but here is my take on it. Use a Stainless Steel cable for a bite leader 18-24", then a swivel, and then use weedeater line, 4' - 8' (or whatever you think you need). The weedeater line is not meant to be tooth resistant, but is meant to be resistant to cut-offs due to tailwhipping, or rubbing by the shark. Hope this helps....


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

i've always had better luck using mono leaders than steel. i always use circle hooks though. my belief is the first thing is to get them to bite the bait. i've had steel leaders and mono side by side and will catch more on mono. every now and then i'll have one cut the mono(500#) or tail cut my shock leader. just my 2cents.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

ronnie collins said:


> i've always had better luck using mono leaders than steel. i always use circle hooks though. my belief is the first thing is to get them to bite the bait. i've had steel leaders and mono side by side and will catch more on mono. every now and then i'll have one cut the mono(500#) or tail cut my shock leader. just my 2cents.


I feel the same way. On bull reds they almost always go for a mono leader. The few sharks I have caught have done the same. I also always use circle hooks though.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

your actually concerned about a bite leader only, so make it a foot long on a casting leader with circle hooks. shock leader say 6-7'

set your rig up so you can hang your baited hook over one wire of the spider weight. the stopper crimp for the weight will have to be alittle farther toward the running line, this allows you to cast the weight and bait as one load and it will pop free on the way out. 

you can cast farther, less tangled rigs and no "helicoptering" of baits in the air on the way out.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Gee......I caught 27 bull reds last Sat, on SS cable bite leaders, I hate to think what would have happened with mono........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

These two bull sharks were caught by my sons and I about 3 weeks ago.
Notice the mono leaders on both.
When using circle hooks the hook is almost always, 98% of the time, on the jaw of the shark.
They are bitting down on the hook not the 500 lb mono lead drop.
I ALWAYS use 500lb mono leaders and cant remember the last time a shark bit through it.
Dont get me wrong, they CAN bite through it, but hook placement hardly ever lets that happen.
(NOTE): I called these two sharks alot heavier than they were, when I posted the report because my boys were watching me type it up. I talked them up pretty good after they caught them. So I was making them feel good about the catch. 
They were 5 1/2 footers and about 70 or so pounds, so were capapble of bitting through the mono.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

I Mist The Report I Got To Go Find It Looks Good Redfishr .


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

We switched to mono and had 4 consecutive bite-offs, using 400# P-Line. You need at least a foot or so of steel. IMO Also depends on how big a shark you're fishing for.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bullfishin said:


> We switched to mono and had 4 consecutive bite-offs, using 400# P-Line. You need at least a foot or so of steel. IMO Also depends on how big a shark you're fishing for.


Are you using Circle Hooks, 16/0 or so?
I cant tell you how many 4 to 6 foot sharks I've caught on 500 lb mono.
Just my preference. If I dont need steel, I dont use it.
Of course I'm not putting 5 lb baits on either.
But my biggest on my surf rods is a little over 7 ft. Almost stripped my 344 Newell.
Dont get me wrong, steel wont hurt anything to use, I just dont.
Its just one more thing in my box....and the sleeves to fit.
Plus it kinks too easily for me........But maybe its better now.
I havent used it in 15 years.


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

16/0 To 20/0 circles with 5 lb bait minimum. I agree mono's easier but I won't trust it again. SS still kinks BTW.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

If your going to use steel, make sure it's braided. It helps with the kinks.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Had one bit off last week. 5' of steel 3500lb garage door cable, then 4' of 500lb mono. Lost all right at the crimped loop of the mono right at the swivel, 9 foot total. Next time its all cable.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

fluidation said:


> Had one bit off last week. 5' of steel 3500lb garage door cable, then 4' of 500lb mono. Lost all right at the crimped loop of the mono right at the swivel, 9 foot total. Next time its all cable.


It might have been your crimp that cut the mono.
Too much pressure on the crimpers and 500# mono can become as lite as 20#. Too little pressure and the crimp will slip.
THATS WHY I DON'T CRIMP ANY MONO.
It takes a little work, but any size mono can be tied and the same knots work in the big stuff that work in the small stuff.


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

For bull reds or small sharks (under 6 feet), I'm a big fan of monofilament leaders too. I use 250 lb mono with a 16/0 circle hook. I don't use crimps, with the smaller size mono, I can get by using a plain clinch knot (not the improved clinch) using about 3 or 4 twists. Need to lubricate (spit works fine) the knot and have a pair of gloves ready to pull hard and get the knot to cinch up tightly. I don't make them long, usually about 3 to 4 feet long. Makes it easier to cast baits in chest deep surf off the 2nd bar. I have had the same results as Redfishr and caught many sharks up to 6 feet on the mono leader and circle hook. Almost all the time, the circle hook gets wedged in the corner, or lower part of the mouth, and the leader is outside of the business end of the mouth. There are occasional cutoffs, but they are rare. I'm sure if I used regular J hooks my cutoffs would be more frequent. It's not the perfect leader, but has worked very well for me over the years and are easy to make. For kayaked or swam baits out past the 3rd bar, the failure rate of my mono leader goes up with the larger sharks and I use 49-strand 480 lb steel with braided connections on the hook and swivel. Also make them longer.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've crimped 500 mono with Aluminum sleeves for 15 plus years and never had a failure.
I've caught bull sharks up to 200 lbs on it.
Spinners and blacktips up to 100 lbs 
And Tarpon from 100 to 200 lbs on it.
*Never a failure.......*
I did have a couple of hooks bit off, but they were far and few between.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Redfishr said:


> I've crimped 500 mono with Aluminum sleeves for 15 plus years and never had a failure.
> I've caught bull sharks up to 200 lbs on it.
> Spinners and blacktips up to 100 lbs
> And Tarpon from 100 to 200 lbs on it.
> ...


that is the truth brother . and off a peir at that i have learnd alot from you brother over the years . i will be there next week to hit the peir . we need to hook up and hammer some reds thersday or friday nite . i have a pile of shark candy .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

yes you got to kno how to use the sleevs my 2 cents i have landed 35 sharks this year over 5 ft to 7 ft pluss and did not have eny fish break a leader one...
Had a 16 /0 cercle hook straigten out but never a leader failer BRASS AND ALUMINUME SLEEVS . 

ARE YOU GUY USING BRAIDED LINE IT HAS NO STRECH AND THAT IS WHY YALL LOOSE YOUR FISH AND BREAK LEADERS . LOOSEN YOUR DRAG UP .


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Lunkerbrad
ARE YOU GUY USING BRAIDED LINE IT HAS NO STRECH AND THAT IS WHY YALL LOOSE YOUR FISH AND BREAK LEADERS . LOOSEN YOUR DRAG UP .[/QUOTE said:


> I've seen many an ex-bass fisherman come to the coast with 100 lb test braided line on a jigmaster or 3/0 or 4/0 or whatever.
> They get a run, *LOCK THE DRAG*, and something breaks.
> *And it aint the line*.....Then their scatching their head wondering why it works on an 8 lb. bass but not on a 70 lb bull shark. or 25 lb Bull Red or Jackfish.
> I had a guy at work tell my the exact same thing.He said his rod was pulled over on the beach in a rod holder. (He had 80 lb braid on a spinning rod).. I told him to loosen his drag. He looked at me like I was crazy, and said why?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

The first time braid hit the market i was working at academy and every one was breaking rods like crazy and reels were getting destroyed i broke 3 rods one freakin day at fayette and tor up reels i have seen more damage to fishing tackle and more fish lost to braid than landed .
now let me say that if you are going to yous braid yous a rod that is a medium action not a 5ft 6 40 to 80 class there is now play in the rod tip you need some play in the tip to make up for the no stretch . go with a long rod but a two piece can break . ..
next you do not need to have the drag so tight that is the hardest thing to get in your brain i went threw it bass fishing . no need to set the hook so hard because the no stretch in the line . and the leader will fail. if you put all that pressure you did with mono . 
now bass fishing .
flipping in heavy Matt grass with a 1 1/2 oz jig . i use 80 lb spider wire on my rod the east Texas rake and a 8 ft Waterloo rod that is a broom stick and are made fore braid . now.

now Carolina riging you can go with 25 pound test spider wire and a floral carbon leader of 14 lb and you will no every pebble 40 ft down on the bottume . 
I use it but not sharking if you get a smoker on the pier and grab the rod and touch the line i have got cut with mono AND braid CUT'S to the bone . 

.
LUNKER BRAD


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

My dad and I have all ways used mono AND wire we get most bull's on the mono and dads caught sharks on 80 mono up to 200 mono with a 9/0 seniter on alot of Mustad 7731 hooks (hence the name) many 10 foot sharks have been landed(beside a bout) by his hand WE havent landed a shark at HI but he has.P.S. us braid with a top shot of mono on the reels AND DONT TIGHTEN THE DRAG YOU NOVICES.


----------

